
Henry Ford, Innovation, and That "Faster Horse" Quote - joshuacc
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/08/henry_ford_never_said_the_fast.html
======
pnp
The article goes on to point out how Ford successfully disrupted the market
but then lost a lot of market share later by sticking too closely to his
original plan.

